# Intro and my Race Rabbit



## misterjalopy (Aug 18, 2018)

My name is Peter and I have a fleet of project cars including a 1976 BMW 2002, a 71 911T, 62 356b, a 71 MGB, a 73 Fj40, 48 Chevy 1 ton panel, the aforementioned 83 race Rabbit and a 69 VW Bus Dormobile co-owned with a member of this forum. They are all projects! I have a bicycle store in Los Angeles called Coco's Variety and live in wonderful Newhall, California. 

The race Rabbit is a recent craigslist find. The owner knew little about the history of the car and had pulled from a barn in the Reno area about 8 years ago. The original race engine was in the hatch along with a transmission. The performance style radiator is date coded 7/85, suggesting it has been a race car since the early days of it's life. Has GTI badges and was said to be an 83 GTI, but there is no VIN. 

Pics here. 

The recent owner put in a engine (026103373) and transmission (FK22112). Previous owner stated it was a 1.8. Has DCOE 45s as seen and runs well. Transmission shifts well. 

The original engine (appears to be 349 103 021 and says 1.7 underneath) was in the hatch with transmission (FF19021). The head was off, the crank out and the pistons and rods loose in the cylinders. There is corrision in the intake runners and the cylinder walls. The piston rings were completely loaded with rust and crud. I suspect the previous owner tried to run, the pistons/rings cleaned a lot of the rust and then seized from lack of effective oiling. Forged crank. 

Car has an Accusump and fire system. The original oil pan has homemade skid plate additions to the bottom. Had an old MSD with separate rev limiter box with 8000 rpm module. Points ignition. Has a cool Brabham cast valve cover. 

Car has all original glass. Shock towers raised. Three different mag wheels with two different tires. Long lug studs. Rear disc brakes with bias knob. Huge hole in bottom of muffler from possible off track excursion. Engine in rear hatch smashed taillights which now short out. 

I have cleaned up a lot of the wiring, replaced the MSD (I fried the original it seems during wiring clean-up), replaced the coil, pulled and looked at plugs but haven't checked compression. I have new K&N filters. I have ordered fan belt, timing belt, throttle cable and pedal bushing, timing hole cover, oil filter. 

All I know about history is what is on the car: decals for Sierra Autosport Reno (there is a Sierra Autosport in Sparks, but I haven't called them yet), Sterling Racing Engines on car and another decal on valve cover. Driver Bill Behr. Imsa stickers on roll cage. RS and GT3. 

Assume I know nothing and want to know anything you want to share from the specific to the general. Would love to know the specifics about the car, builder and driver from the day, but also interested in stuff like what is the most elegant way to deal with the heater hose outlet on the neck and is there a class anywhere for a car like this. 

Much thanks!


----------

